# Allstar rasta surf



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Allstar BGSW 1509-2 blank uncut, full length is 13'-2". X-flock shrink wrap grip over wrapped cord and EVA. Fuji Seat and guides. Rasta wraps and shark teeth inlays. Rasta tiger wrap on the reinforced ferrule. 30" butt to seat.

I have had a couple of these blanks in storage for years and just got around to wrapping this one. This is a true heaver at 15-60lb test and 5-12oz. A legendary "8 & bait" rod on the east coast. From what I have been told, Nick helped design these blanks for Breakaways 2pc 1pc rods and Allstar produced them until about 2004. I think Batson put out a copy that never really caught on. This rod would be an awesome addition to any surf fisherman's quiver and is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Very nice build, Seavas! According to my old records, the BGSW 1509-2 was a 12'6". You might have got an early prototype from Nick. Liking the thread colors and wraps!


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Goags said:


> Very nice build, Seavas! According to my old records, the BGSW 1509-2 was a 12'6". You might have got an early prototype from Nick. Liking the thread colors and wraps!


Thanks!

From what he told me was that these blanks were produced at a full length of 13'-2" or 13'-4" over several runs. He had them cut from the butt section to 12'-6" for the Breakaway 2pc/1pc rods. Or something like that... its been a while since we had the conversation. And even longer since he was dealing with these. But you're right, they are listed at 12'-6", even on the blank itself.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a great looking rod Seavas!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know about a copy, but we have something similar!! Hope next time you can build on a RainShadow!


----------

